# 4 Chinese hamsters for sale. KENT



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi
I am selling 4 Chinese hamsters 
1 male and 3 females.
all in separate cages ( savic spelos)
Tame and healthy.
18 Weeks old approx.
£20 Each


----------

